# oil in water reservoir!! please help!



## Shortie8183 (Jul 13, 2014)

The car is a 02 VW GOLF GTI 1.8T, Few weeks ago i was driving the car, and it started over heating, i turned the car off as i saw the temp hand rising found oil in the water reservoir. So i thought a blown head gasket, so i took it to my mechanic and had him change, the timing belt, head gaskets and the head was sent off to a machine shop, thermostat. since i was doing that i went bigger turbo with the f21 frankenturbo, 3'maf. anyways i got the car back, and we was flushing the system, and we saw oil pouring out into the bucket, so i cut the car off and all the oil had drained out threw the radiator valve we was using to clean the system, so i found out a oil cooler could be the problem, so i installed that yesterday... same problem! help, i have no clue what else it could be. i just put $3,000 into the car and now i can't even drive it...


----------

